# Looking to buy fish tanks - need to house shrimp



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Currently looking for a 10G to 20G long tank to house some shrimps I am getting for breeding. Shrimp will vary from cherry reds, tiger shrimps, bumble bee and crsytal reds.

If you have any sitting around and want to get rid of it, let me know.


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't have the tank, but I'll take some shrimp when you get them bread out


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am targeting next spring to have them for sale...I will post here when I do...


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

If you're still looking for a 10 gallon tank, I have a spare.

TAM


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Tam,

How far are you from McKinney, TX? and how much?


----------



## TAM (Aug 21, 2005)

Milalic, 

I just sent you an email.

TAM


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Still looking for more tanks...


----------

